# Bicycle accident with my Maltese



## swimsrf (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello SM family,

I don't post here very often, but my Maltese is Fiona. I rescued her about three years ago. 

I was bike riding with her to the park yesterday to meet a friend of mine and watch KC and the Sunshine band. I love her so much, and I love bringing her everywhere. Well, I do have a wicker basket, and inside that I put her dog bag - it's like a purse that closes with ventilation - and she stays in there, but is not locked/strapped in. I left the top open because she loves sticking her head out in the breeze.

I was riding along, and I briefly looked back - as the basket is at the back of my bike - and checked on her to see that she was doing ok, and she was looking out of the bag and sniffing the air, and having a wonderful time. My glance on her was way too long though, because I looked back forward, and was now heading off course, straight for a parked car! I quickly attempted to correct, but it was too late, and I fell off the bike.

When I heard her screaming, it seemed like it was the worst thing I've ever heard in my life, and I knew something very bad had happened. I immediately rushed to her, and saw that she had cut her mouth, but nothing obviously visual was wrong, but I knew the way she was holding herself was very bad. People heard her cries, and came over, asking me if I was alright. I was very upset about my dog. That was all that mattered. I was so heartbroken, and I felt so horrible that this had happened to her. All I wanted to do was immediately go to the animal hospital, and get her help as soon as possible.

A nice lady who lived right next to the scene volunteered to drive me back to my house, so that I could get to my car in order to head to the hospital. Once I got home, I headed to the hospital, and they took her back and concluded that she had pelvic fractures in three areas. One is the iliac, and needed surgery. She had the surgery today, and she's doing well, but I feel like a horrible person, and even though I paid the $4k for the surgery, and one would think I channelled or assuaged my guilt in that, I still feel horrible. 

The reason I posted this is because I enjoyed taking her for bike rides, and I feel like I almost killed my dog yesterday on one. I seriously question whether I trust myself to take my dog on a bicycle at this point, but I think she would have been much safer in her wicker basket with a padded bag around her AND a cage attached. Please don't buy soft dog bags to carry your dog on a bicycle, and don't let them hang out. Don't make the mistake I did. 

It was an awful evening for me, and considering my dog got bitten in the face a few years ago after sticking her face under a neighbors fence, I feel like this poor angel must have nine lives. I love her so much I have tears in my eyes as I type this.

She will now have to spend the next six weeks on bed rest, and the vet thinks she will be ok, and will walk again, but I worry that at 11 years old she won't return to her old self.

:crying:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Oh Nancy, what a terrible thing to happen, I know you wish you could go back in time and change things, but you can't. I love to pray for others and you can be assured I'll be praying for precious little Fiona, my heart breaks for both of you. Please keep us updated, and thank you for sharing this with us, you might have just saved a fluffs life. I'll remember you in my prayers as well. Hugs to you:wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

My heart goes out to you, I know how horrible it feels when our babies get hurt! You are a wonderful mom and care dearly for your adorable Fiona! Get well soon, baby girl! Hugs to you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nancy, thank you for the courage you showed in posting this---as Paula said "you may have just saved another little pup's life" by sharing your story. Try to not beat yourself up---it could happen to anyone of us. Life happens & we can't un-fry an egg! I am glad that she will be ok----what a little trooper! Hugs to you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Nancy, thank you for the courage you showed in posting this---as Paula said "you may have just saved another little pup's life" by sharing your story. Try to not beat yourself up---it could happen to anyone of us. Life happens & we can't un-fry an egg! I am glad that she will be ok----what a little trooper! Hugs to you.


Saying prayers for Fiona!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry this happened. Sending prayers that Fiona recovers quickly.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Nancy, thank you for the courage you showed in posting this---as Paula said "you may have just saved another little pup's life" by sharing your story. Try to not beat yourself up---it could happen to anyone of us. Life happens & we can't un-fry an egg! I am glad that she will be ok----what a little trooper! Hugs to you.


Nancy. Sandi has expressed it so well! Do not beat yourself up.. Sharing with us was the brave thing to do. Hugs


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I'll be praying for Fiona. I'm so sorry for you and her.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Nancy! I'm so sorry this happened! Bless your heart. I'll be sending prayers and good thoughts for Fiona and you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nancy - I'm so sorry this happened but thankfully Fiona's injuries can be fixed and indeed you could save other dogs from injury or even worse by telling your story. Years ago on SM, a member's little Maltese died when her father had the most minor car accident. Leah was in his lap or next to him and wasn't tethered into a car seat and became a projectile hitting the windshield and dying. It shook us all to the core and it made every member on here at the time buy a car seat and never transport their dogs in the car unless they were in one. And we've all become advocates for this over the years. I'm hoping Fiona's accident will do the same for members bicycling with their dogs.

I have to say that we were on vacation on Fire Island (no cars) here in NY. People only get around walking or in big tire, old fashioned bikes. It was a long way to the food store and one day instead of my staying behind with Tyler we decided to put him in the basket of my husband's bike with his little bed in it and his leash tied to the basket. I was a nervous wreck. All I could think of was the bike tipping and Tyler spilling out. He was fine and loved it, but I never did it again that week. It just didn't sit well with me and your story has magnified that. I agree about the cage in case anything happens they are not flung.

Hoping Fiona's surgery goes well and healing is quick. Don't blame yourself, accidents happen.:grouphug:


----------



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to you. Thank you so much for sharing your story. Prayers and good wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I feel so sorry for Fiona's injury and for what you are going through. I will pray for a speedy recovery for your baby.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry that this happened.
Accidents can happy so quickly - just a split second.
I am glad she is going to be okay. Please let us know how she is doing.
Sending lots of love and wishes for a quick recover for sweet Fiona.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Nancy, thank you for the courage you showed in posting this---as Paula said "you may have just saved another little pup's life" by sharing your story. Try to not beat yourself up---it could happen to anyone of us. Life happens & we can't un-fry an egg! I am glad that she will be ok----what a little trooper! Hugs to you.


Sandi said it so well. I am glad she will be OK, it will take some time.


----------



## swimsrf (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your posts. The vet's office called, and they say Fiona is alert, aware, and is even walking around a little. I'm shocked and amazed at how well she is doing. Hopefully she can keep it up. I pick her up today at 5pm. Luckily, I have an amazing employer and manager, and I'll be able to work from home for a time through her recovery. Thanks for your thoughts & prayers.

Accidents tend to make people very upset, and bring on some over-reaction. I initially thought that I would swear off any activity that may pose a risk ever again. But after a lot of contemplation over the past few days, I realize that for people like us our dogs are our babies, and much like babies, we need to treat them with all the accoutrements that would apply to little ones to keep them safe - padding, cages, seatbelts, etc. I use special dog car seat every time I drive Fiona in the car. I even put her in the back seat behind me to be extra safe. Everything has a risk. So I think I will definitely apply this thinking going forward: would I do this with a baby? And if the answer is no, I will make the necessary changes to reduce risk - as if she is a baby.

Additionally, I have offered to foster through AMAR, and I haven't heard back from them yet in regards to that. But the strange silver lining in this accident is that I  Fiona now more then ever. I think it may make my heart burst sometimes. I hope that AMAR doesn't reconsider my qualifications if they find out about Fiona's history. My last dog lived 15 years (entirely with me) with no accidents at all throughout her life.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Praying for a quick recovery. I just got Daisy on my birthday as well as a bike. My husband suggested just putting her in the front basket but I keep telling him she needs more than just a wire basket to keep her safe, especially riding on Korean roads where cars often don't leave enough room when going around bikes.

Anyone who is interested in bike safety gear, Petego has padded carriers and attachments for the front or back of your bike. They're a bit expensive but if you bike a lot with your baby it's a good purchase. I haven't found other products that are designed to safely attach to your bike that provide enclosure and padding. I think Snoozer has a basket but it's open, not enclosed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad little Fiona is feeling a bit better, she's been in my prayers and thoughts all day, I'll continue my prayers


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my, I am sorry you both had to go through this. They call them accidents for a reason. You did not intend to hurt your baby. I am so glad you are both on the road to recovery and thank you for sharing for a lesson to us all.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am glad she is recovering already and hugs to you. This could have happened to any one of us.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Fiona is a tuff little cookie, and so is mommie  So glad she's doing well!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Nancy, thank you for the courage you showed in posting this---as Paula said "you may have just saved another little pup's life" by sharing your story. Try to not beat yourself up---it could happen to anyone of us. Life happens & we can't un-fry an egg! I am glad that she will be ok----what a little trooper! Hugs to you.


Nancy, I could not have expressed my thoughts and feelings any better than Sandi has so eloquently already done.

Hugs to you and your precious Fiona. :tender:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Prayers for you and your sweet baby. Accidents happen to all of us, and we learn from them if possible,


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading your post. I'm so glad Fiona is doing well after her surgery. I undestand how upset you must be, but as others have said please don't beat yourself up. Accidents do happen.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Poor puppy...*

*I'm so sorry this happened... *I had a wicker bike basket made for dogs which sounds similar to what you have but it had a roof on it and a tether inside. After trying it only just once I felt it was unsafe {if I would fall over on my bike} & so I returned it & bought a bike trailer for trailing behind my bike instead. I feel it is much safer because it stays upright if the bike falls over. The mechanism that hooks it up allows for that. It's $188.49 at chewy.com, the best price I found, here's the link if you ever decide to go out on the road again with her when she's healed up, or maybe better to just leave her home.Anyway here's the link, you would probably want the size Medium Red, it is plenty big for my 7 lb.s Maltese. This link goes to both sizes of trailer. 
Solvit HoundAbout Classic Bicycle Trailer, Large

:heart:I hope your baby heals up good as new...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no! So sorry to hear!


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm sorry this happened to you and your baby, but am so glad you shared your story. I am so happy to hear your baby made it through surgery and is doing better than expected.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so glad little Fiona is okay!!! Poor baby! Thank you for sharing your story - like others have said, you are trying to prevent this from happening to someone else and possibly will have saved a life!! If that were me, I would have been the same way, constantly checking on them in the basket and getting distracted!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So sorry this happened. 

You did a great thing rescuing Fiona and giving her a forever home.
It could have happened to any of us!
I am glad that the surgery was a success and to hear that she will recover. 
Everyone here agrees that you would not intentionally cause harm to her anymore than you would a skin child. As a parent, of both....I know that the best you can do ... is the best you can do. Accidents happen...that is just the way it is. 
Do not blame yourself... just take good care of her and help her recover and give her extra special attention and just "love her " and put it behind you as experience and move on. It is a brave thing that you shared your story to help others to see the dangers.
Thank you !!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh no, that's horrible. I feel so bad for you and for your precious baby. I hope Fiona's surgery heals quickly and that she is as good as new. I know how guilty you must feel, but remember we are all human and we've made mistakes and will continue to make them. Don't be too hard on yourself...even though I do understand how you must feel.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Nancy - I'm so sorry this happened but thankfully Fiona's injuries can be fixed and indeed you could save other dogs from injury or even worse by telling your story. Years ago on SM, a member's little Maltese died when her father had the most minor car accident. Leah was in his lap or next to him and wasn't tethered into a car seat and became a projectile hitting the windshield and dying. It shook us all to the core and it made every member on here at the time buy a car seat and never transport their dogs in the car unless they were in one. And we've all become advocates for this over the years. I'm hoping Fiona's accident will do the same for members bicycling with their dogs.
> 
> I have to say that we were on vacation on Fire Island (no cars) here in NY. People only get around walking or in big tire, old fashioned bikes. It was a long way to the food store and one day instead of my staying behind with Tyler we decided to put him in the basket of my husband's bike with his little bed in it and his leash tied to the basket. I was a nervous wreck. All I could think of was the bike tipping and Tyler spilling out. He was fine and loved it, but I never did it again that week. It just didn't sit well with me and your story has magnified that. I agree about the cage in case anything happens they are not flung.
> 
> Hoping Fiona's surgery goes well and healing is quick. Don't blame yourself, accidents happen.:grouphug:


I remember this too.. We all have accidents with our fluffs and thankfully they turn out ok.. Many have taken their fluffs on bikes, even motorcycles, you just never know.. Praying Fiona is on the mend soon..:wub:


----------



## swimsrf (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you, all. Just an update that Fiona is doing ok. She is on crate rest, as required, so she doesn't move very much, but she can walk a few timid steps so far, and she's a bit confused about the pee pads, so has been holding a long time - bladder still works great. I know I have dodged a bullet, but when I look at the shaved hindquarters and stitches I feel so bad. But it has been easier with her around, and acting normally. God bless her. I'll attach a pic to show her.

I also have been considering the comments and suggestions. I love biking around with her, so if she feels up to it after she gets better I think i might have a strategy that will make sure I always stay upright and keep her well guarded: 
Get one of these adult tricycles, and enclose her in a basket WITH a cage:
http://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Meridian-Tricycle-26-Inch-Wheels/dp/B00AWNI22I/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1438233662&sr=1-3&keywords=adult+tricycle


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

At this age I am opting for a "golf cart" and maybe DH would go along w/that since he loves to play golf! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for posting. I know it was hard to do. I hope her healing goes well


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm glad dear sweet :heart:Fiona:heart: is doing OK & wish her a quick recovery!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

How is sweet Fiona doing today?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Awww poor girl! I am so sorry to hear about your accident, I hope she has a speedy recovery! I love biking with my dog, I have a bike basket that goes on the handlebars so I can see him at all times, and he loves it. I don't think I would like having him behind me as I would probably find myself turning around to check on him. I hope you will continue biking with Fiona once she is better. I'd consider getting a basket for the front of your bike.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about your accident. I've had biking accidents, too, without my dogs, and that's bad enough! I'm glad to hear Fiona's doing well and pray that her recovery continues to go smoothly. I, too, have handlebar carriers for my dogs that I enjoy using. Madison and Axel love riding; Paxton not so much.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh, that's so sad, but I'm so happy to hear she's doing well! Any updates on your precious girl?


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Nancy, I am so sorry. I had both of my maltese in a larger wicker basket on my handle bars and the basket wasn't secured properly. The basket with both of them went flying off the bike and Toto was screaming. I was hysterical and crashed when I realized what happened trying to get to them. It was one of the most sickening feelings I have ever felt in my life. Tuffy was fine, Toto had bruising but nothing broken. It was just God awful horrible. I never took them for a ride again and I don't know if I ever will. I lost Toto earlier this year but even with just Tuffy, I am terrified. Healing hugs to Fiona.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and I am very happy to hear Fiona is recovering. How very scary for you! I bike daily with my two. I have a wicker basket with canopy that they both strap into that sits on my front handlebars and I feel extremely safe using this. I know for myself that if the two of them sat behind me I would be too preoccupied checking on them since they have the occasional spat when I need to pull over and break up the little fight but never have I felt unsafe in any way using this. Maybe you should consider something in front. That way you can always keep an eye and give that tender touch when needed without losing sight of what's in front of you.
I know that when my daughter was little and she sat in the bike seat behind me...there were many times I went off the road checking on her. It can happen in a split second... thankfully we never got hurt but I can see how it can happen so easily.
Hopefully...you will find the right basket and you continue to ride. hugs.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, SO sorry to hear this. I know you are devastated but, Thank God she is alive and recuperating. Please try not to be too hard on yourself. I agree with what others have said here, that by posting this experience you may be saving another pup. Will be saying prayers for little Fiona and you.
:heart: Please do keep us up to date on her recovery.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

totallytotontuffy said:


> Nancy, I am so sorry. I had both of my maltese in a larger wicker basket on my handle bars and the basket wasn't secured properly. The basket with both of them went flying off the bike and Toto was screaming. I was hysterical and crashed when I realized what happened trying to get to them. It was one of the most sickening feelings I have ever felt in my life. Tuffy was fine, Toto had bruising but nothing broken. It was just God awful horrible. I never took them for a ride again and I don't know if I ever will. I lost Toto earlier this year but even with just Tuffy, I am terrified. Healing hugs to Fiona.


I'm sorry for your loss of Toto {cute name!} & glad your dogs didn't get seriously hurt from the fall. I also had a bike basket for dogs on my handle bars & returned it, didn't feel it was safe & it made me very unsteady with the added weight on my handle bars & I found it hard to look back over my shoulder if I needed to cross over or turn. I got a bike trailer for dogs instead, Solvit makes one in two sizes. It has a mechanism on it that won't allow it to flip if the bike flips. Even though the trailer seems safe, I still ride very, nervously, slowly & cautiously because I don't ever want to have to 'test it out' if it falls.


----------

